# المرأة الشرقية مهيضة الجناح ..



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2009)

المرأة الشرقية مهيضة الجناح ..



 بدون أدنى شكّ المرأة الشرقية مهيضة الجناح ، ذليلة ، مظلومة، مسلوبة الحقوق والإرادة في أكثر الحالات ومعظم الأزمان.
 فهي "عضو قاصر" و"ناقصات عقل ودين" ..وهي الشّرف بعينه ، او اللا شرف ، بل وقد تكون نجسة في حالات كثيرة!!! فتقوم الأرض ولا تقعد إن هي ارتكبت خطأً او شبه خطأ أو خُيّل الينا ذلك، -ومن منّا لا يخطي – ولكنّ خطأها كبير ومن الكبائر ، فإحساسها نحن نُسيِّره ، ومشاعرها نحن نتحكّم بها ، ..نحن معشر الرجال ، امّا تصرّفها اثر ذلك فهي هي المسؤولة عنه ، هي وحدها ...انّها بلّور وكريستال وزجاج ، فأيّ شرخ يصيب كبد شرفها – وكلّها شرف-يزعجنا حتى الموت و يستدعي أن  " نأخذ " مكان الله فنحكم ونعاقب ، وكثيرًا ما يكون الحكم بالإعدام .

 والبراهين يوميّة ، كثيرة ومُخزيّة . ..نعم المرأة تعيش الهوان في الشّرق ، حتى وان نحن تشدّقنا وقلنا أنّ الحريّة لا تعيش الا بين نسائنا وأخواتنا وبناتنا ، ولكن الواقع يقول العكس ، ويشير بإصبع الاتهام نحونا ، يشير قائلا : اننا وأدنا وما زلنا نئد حقوق المرأة بحُجّة وبلا حجّة .

واليوم أريد أن اسلِّط الضوء على جانب واحد فقط من هذا الظلم الديجوريّ ، المعتم في حياتنا وحياة – الزهرة التي تمشي على قدمين -..انه جانب الإرث والوراثة ، فرغم انني لست حقوقيًّا ، ولكنني أعيش الظروف والمسها ، واستقبح الظلم اللاحق بالمرأة ، استقبحه ولا استعذبه.

 فالمسيحيّة ساوت بين الرجل والمرأة في كل شيء ، ساوت وعدلت ، فحقّ المرأة في الميراث تماما كحقّ الرجل ، والإسلام اعطاها نصف حقّ الرجل !!!

 ولكن هيّا نرى الواقع المعاش ، هل نحن كمسيحيين نعطي المرأة حقّها من الميراث فعلا ام نهضمه ونسرقه ونسلبه ، كما نسلب الله في كثير من الأحيان ؟ وهل المسلم يعطي ابنته حقّها ؟! ام انّ عنصر "التخجيل" يكون الأعلى والأهمّ والأسمى والأفضل ، فليس من حقّها الإرث ، وليس من حقّها ان تحصل على شبر  واحد من الأرض حتى ولو امتلك أبوها عشرات بل مئات الدونمات فهذا الإرث موقوف ووقفٌ على الذكور ...وان هي تجرّأت وطالبت فالويل لها ، انها ستضحي في نظرهم عاقّة ، مُجرمة ، سارقة ، وسالبة حقّ إخوتها ، عليها ان تُوقّع وتتنازل وكفى...                                                              وتُوقّع المسكينة برضىً مرةً وعلى مضضٍ مرّات ، توقع وزوجها فقير معدم لا يملك شبرا من الأرض يبني عليه كوخًا ليأويهما !!

اعرف الكثير من الحالات التي فيها الإخوة يسرحون ويمرحون ويبيعون الأراضي الكثيرة ، ويُبذّرون الأموال الطائلة عبثًا في حين أنّ أختهم وأولادها  يتضوّرون جوعًا .

حان الوقت ان تتمرّد هذه "المسكينة " وتقول : لا ..هذا حقّي ، ارثي ، وهذا ملكي !.
حان الوقت أن تصرخ   بهمسٍ في وجه أبيها وأخوتها إن هم حرموها من حقّها ، أن تصرخ : لقد اغتصبتم حقّي وحقّ الله! 
حان الوقت ان نعي انّ الله لا يرحم مَن لا يرحم ، وأنّه لا يحبّ الظالمين كثيرا ولا "يعشق" سالبي الحقوق .
فالأب الذي يحوّل كل ارثه للذكور سيُسأل عن ذالك يوم يُفتح سفر الحياة ويكون يوم الحساب .
وأخيراً ان المقولة القائلة  انه من الخطأ أن نعطي أراضينا لغيرنا (زوج ابنتنا) هي  حجّة واهية ، وقحة ، ومقولة كاذبة حمقاء عالمين تماما ان المُلك ، كلّ المُلك هو لله وحده ، فنحن فقط أمناء عليه وسنقدّم يوماً  ما حساب الوزنات .


----------



## candy shop (31 مايو 2009)

موضوع فعلا مميز جدااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااااا كليمو

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2009)

ميرسى كتير يا كليمو على موضوعك المهم​


----------



## لي شربل (31 مايو 2009)

*شو قلك أنا الرب يباركك كليمووو يا خيي 
يا نصير حقوق المرأة 
ههههههههه
موضوع حلو كتييييييير الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة *​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

candy shop

ربنا يباركك 
وشكراا لمرورك
نورت


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل

الرب يباركك انت كمان 

ومشكورة لكلامك الجميل

سلام المسيح


----------



## المجدلية (1 يونيو 2009)

متميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز يا كليموووووووووووووو


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع حلو كتير

مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*راااااااااااائع يا كليمو 

ربنا يحميك​*


----------



## sosofofo (1 يونيو 2009)

امّا تصرّفها اثر ذلك فهي هي المسؤولة عنه ، هي وحدها ...انّها بلّور وكريستال وزجاج ، فأيّ شرخ يصيب كبد شرفها – وكلّها شرف-يزعجنا حتى الموت و يستدعي أن " نأخذ " مكان الله فنحكم ونعاقب ، وكثيرًا ما يكون الحكم بالإعدام .
​:fun_oops:


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية;
كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل 
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

rgaa luswa
كل الشكر لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (2 يونيو 2009)

sosofofo


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

